# Indian Fantasy Pigeons



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Lookin for pics of Indian Fantasy pigeons. Seen it in N. A. P. A. Stdbook


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ross Howard said:


> Lookin for pics of Indian Fantasy pigeons. Seen it in N. A. P. A. Stdbook


This is not a very good picture - I took it at a show and couldn't get him to turn around 
He has a full crest framing his face.....Beautiful bird!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/can-anyone-tell-me-what-breed-is-this-42824.html?highlight=indian+fantasy#post453406


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

fantails should look like fantails not like something else


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

avian said:


> fantails should look like fantails not like something else


He was asking for the "Indian Fantasy" pigeon, not the "Indian Fantail"


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> He was asking for the "Indian Fantasy" pigeon, not the "Indian Fantail"


what the heck does fantasy pigeons mean????
Never heard of them


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

avian said:


> what the heck does fantasy pigeons mean????
> Never heard of them


I think Indian Fantasy is a breed from crossing Indian Fantail, Jacobin and a couple of other breeds. Somebody else will be able to guide whether this has been recognized as a new breed or still regarded as a cross of pigeon, what ever, its a pleasure to the eye


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Indian Fantasy*



avian said:


> what the heck does fantasy pigeons mean????
> Never heard of them


Page 267&268 of the 1993 revised National Pigeon Association Encyclopedia of Pigeon Standards. Parent breeds Jacobin,Indian Fantail & Saint from L. A. California. Drawing done by Jacky in '82


----------



## pegasusloft (Nov 6, 2010)

I have several Fantasy pictures posted on my site at www.pegasusloft.net


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if it was at a show it must be a recognized breed..lol..


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

pega nice birds


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ross Howard said:


> Page 267&268 of the 1993 revised National Pigeon Association Encyclopedia of Pigeon Standards. Parent breeds Jacobin,Indian Fantail & Saint from L. A. California. Drawing done by Jacky in '82





pegasusloft said:


> I have several Fantasy pictures posted on my site at www.pegasusloft.net


Thanks for that


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pegasusloft said:


> I have several Fantasy pictures posted on my site at www.pegasusloft.net


Beautiful birds!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

pegasusloft said:


> I have several Fantasy pictures posted on my site at www.pegasusloft.net


Beautiful!!! 

Dawn


----------

